# San Francisco AWARDED $11 Million for Driverless Testing



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

(TNS) - San Francisco will receive $11 million from the federal government for projects to encourage carpools, time traffic signals for transit and pedestrian safety, and test driverless passenger shuttles at Treasure Island.​
The grants, to be announced Thursday by the U.S. Department of Transportation, come from a fund that is usually distributed to cities and states to manage highway congestion, said Tom Maguire, sustainable streets director for the San Francisco Municipal Transportation Agency. He said federal officials recognized that San Francisco has other priorities that are worth supporting.

http://www.govtech.com/fs/San-Franc...n-for-Traffic-Decongestion-Tech-Programs.html








​


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Globalist Research Testing Facility.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Globalist Research Testing Facility.


Count number of times "Turk" shows in image

Definition: Young progressive or insurgent member of an institution, movement, or political party. 2. Young person who rebels against authority or societal expectations.

Intrigue ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberSolo said:


> Count number of times "Turk" shows in image
> 
> Definition: Young progressive or insurgent member of an institution, movement, or political party. 2. Young person who rebels against authority or societal expectations.
> 
> Intrigue ?


I see the Mayan Pyramid sacrifices coming to a town near you.
All Hail Global Warming,or the Sun God,or whatever the excuse will be this time.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I see the Mayan Pyramid sacrifices coming to a town near you.
> All Hail Global Warming,or the Sun God,or whatever the excuse will be this time.


For a city prone to earth quakes that photo shows SF with LOTS of wires overhead. Sort of looks like Old Delhi


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberSolo said:


> (TNS) - San Francisco will receive $11 million from the federal government for projects to encourage carpools, time traffic signals for transit and pedestrian safety, and test driverless passenger shuttles at Treasure Island.​
> The grants, to be announced Thursday by the U.S. Department of Transportation, come from a fund that is usually distributed to cities and states to manage highway congestion, said Tom Maguire, sustainable streets director for the San Francisco Municipal Transportation Agency. He said federal officials recognized that San Francisco has other priorities that are worth supporting.
> 
> http://www.govtech.com/fs/San-Franc...n-for-Traffic-Decongestion-Tech-Programs.html
> ...


After the first company party at the local nuddie bar all the money will be gone.


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

11ml to do: projects to encourage carpools, time traffic signals for transit and pedestrian safety, and test driverless passenger shuttles at Treasure Island. at 3:17pm today the 11ml has been exhausted.

i think the grant is a thx u from federal gov to SF gov for taking good care of bother uber


----------

